

Ask HN: How do you read RSS feeds? - Herring

What RSS reader do you use? What features do you like, or want from it? How many feeds are you subscribed to? How do you read them: Skim all posts? Read everything? etc
======
sak84
Google Reader. I try to keep my feeds clean, skimming over headlines and
marking content I do not want to read as read. Then, I actually read the rest
of the posts.

------
planck
Feed Sidebar in Firefox, subscribed to about 150 feeds.

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4869>

------
r11t
I use Google Reader to keep track of approximately 300 feeds. These days I
mostly only read everything during the weekends. This way I avoid
procrastinating during weekdays.

------
pclark
I use google reader, I subscribe to around 200 feeds. I keep trying to cull
them -- but I just miss those few blogs.

I'd say about 5% of the feeds I get interest me.

------
arnorhs
www.google.com/reader

I subscribe to anything interesting and then unsubscribe from everything that
has too many posts and/or proves to be too boring :)

------
aj
bloglines beta. I quite like the navigation and the feed handling behavior.

However, I wish they would give more customization and the feed aggregator
break less often.

However, of late, it is become more and more sucky and I plan to move away
from it sometime soon

------
yan
I use Google Reader. I skim the headlines and read what I find interesting in
full.

------
mitchm
call me old fashioned, but I still use my browser to view RSS. I skim the
headlines as a live bookmark and go to the actual post if interested.

